# The Fishing Camp's (Hopedale LA)



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Larry Camp and Son Anthony had speck-tacular day fishing in Hopedale LA. We started out right into some trout the first stop getting things going. Antony put one in on the first cast and Dad was not far behind but the fish got small and it took a few moves further out until we got on them good. It was nonstop cast for cast nice trout until the limit was full. Awesome day with this father son team. Anthony had such a great time he booked another day for Sunday.
THE FISHING IN HOPEDALE IS WIDE OPEN RIGHT NOW. CALL ME AND GET IN ON THE ACTION NOW!
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

